# When is it appropriate to cut someones fishing line?



## 056 kid (Nov 4, 2010)

I was at one of the local fishing holes,(river) well before light yesterday. I was at the spot waiting for light knowing that people would flock in as the day came together. So its about 20 minutes after dawn when a bobber goes whizzing over my head, some old guy had set up directly above my head. On his first cast his bobber went down and he commenced to play the fish completely eliminating me from my hole.

I was so mad I didnt know what to do. I ended up stuffing my things in my pack and leaving that hole. Would cutting his like and taking the fish for myself have been realistic? I felt like doing that and rolling his pickup over him and the river bank. . . I might add that there where many hundreds of yards of open river below me and above me...

:censored:


----------



## poorboypaul (Nov 4, 2010)

would have cut that line faster than you could say it! Or tossed his butt in the creek! Don't have time for people like that. It's worse when they bring their kids or grandkids and teach them how to be jerks.


----------



## Mike Williams (Nov 4, 2010)

:agree2:

People like that really piss me off too


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 4, 2010)

It sounds like ya need to find a more remote honey spot.

As soon as you cut one jerks line and get into a fricass, some other jerk will be along.

Got the same sort of thing here at a couple Dams and stretches of river.
Easy public access means lotsa people, and one out of five is gonna be a jerk.

Time for a drift boat?


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Walt41 (Nov 4, 2010)

He broke the unwritten code of fishing, you were there first, therefore the spot was yours. I don't play well with the public, I only fish and hunt my own land, keeps me out of the clink.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 4, 2010)

It would have been real hard not to 'splain' things to him. 

No disrespect intended, but his read was good, he was rewarded for bad behavior. 

An 'excuse me' seems like the response some might like to start with?

My bet the guy would have wet his pants if someone would have walked up to him and took the rod from him, or broke it in two while he is still hanging on to it. 

I did have a guy park his ATV (in an area atv's were not allowed) real close to my deer-stand, with me in the deer-stand. Asking him if he thought it was safe there? Should have been all it took, he did have to ask me _"what are you going to do about it?_" A simple "_you really want find out?_" was all it took. 

He did leave after several throttle burst and and a one-finger good-bye wave. I bet the guy weighed in at a whole buck-sixty, real lanky type. Ran into this twerp the same and only year (family hunting this same area since 1958) we had deer-stands and traditional camp fixtures vandalized

Having to admit, there are way way more sportsmen that are 'good-people' then bad.


----------



## Amber (Nov 4, 2010)

I learned my lesson hunting in arkansas. I guess i got too close to a guys stand and all he had to do was let off a few rounds from his automatic. Don't ask me what he was doing hunting with an automatic rifle... I didn't care to find out.


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 4, 2010)

*I have cut line before*

I was riding with a fishing bud a few years ago in his john boat
below KY Dam cat fishing a few years ago; he made a drift through bank
fisherman territory, one of them cast a lure into the boat and was about
to set the hook in my leg, I pulled the line tight to see who had cast it, smiled
& extended the ol' middle finger in his direction and put his lure in my tackle
box.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd have netted it for him like a gentleman, then put it in my own creel/stringer/bucket. Politely told him thank you.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 4, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'd have netted it for him like a gentleman, then put it in my own creel/stringer/bucket. Politely told him thank you.



LOL!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Saw an old guy do that at the Allegan Dam one spring.
His line got fouled with the Kids line and he let it go until it came right up the bank next to him, cut the kids line and tossed the Steelie in his cooler.

No way for the Kid to prove who had hooked what and made a big scene out of it untill the fish cops showed up and settled it by stuffing the Kid for an outstanding warrant. LOL!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I was at one of the local fishing holes,(river) well before light yesterday. I was at the spot waiting for light knowing that people would flock in as the day came together. So its about 20 minutes after dawn when a bobber goes whizzing over my head, some old guy had set up directly above my head. On his first cast his bobber went down and he commenced to play the fish completely eliminating me from my hole.
> 
> I was so mad I didnt know what to do. I ended up stuffing my things in my pack and leaving that hole. Would cutting his like and taking the fish for myself have been realistic? I felt like doing that and rolling his pickup over him and the river bank. . . I might add that there where many hundreds of yards of open river below me and above me...
> 
> :censored:


 should have did it.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 4, 2010)

I held back from saying or doing anything for fear of things getting out of hand, im not getting booked for doing bad stuff on my fun day! I spent the rest of the day hiking along the river where I only had to deal with drift boats, no more fat old jerks. 

If it happens again I will take the fish. I saw the same guy about a week prior to the incedent, he was on the same rock, i waited for him to leave before I got within 60 yards of him.

I may go back early sunday and see if he pulls the same crap.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 4, 2010)

you should yell at him: "by god i'm gonna knock a lung loose!"


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I held back from saying or doing anything for fear of things getting out of hand, im not getting booked for doing bad stuff on my fun day! I spent the rest of the day hiking along the river where I only had to deal with drift boats, no more fat old jerks.
> 
> If it happens again I will take the fish. I saw the same guy about a week prior to the incedent, he was on the same rock, i waited for him to leave before I got within 60 yards of him.
> 
> I may go back early sunday and see if he pulls the same crap.



I would not go back looking for trouble but its your money.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 4, 2010)

Not looking for trouble, looking for fish. I hooked a large fish in that hole but lost it to a rock. Its a good hole to fish. Google map it its right near Minam OR. Pretty remote but it gets crowded. .


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 13, 2010)

I've seen fist fights on the rivers around here for Steelhead and Salmon. You "low hole" someone, and people don't take to kindly to it. Proper river etiquette here is you go to the top of the hole and start down... If more than one cat is workin' the hole... you wait until they are down hole and then you top in. 

I HATE being low holed... :censored:

**eww... that sounds a little gross LOL***

Gary


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Nov 15, 2010)

Trout Unlimited used to have a little booklet called fishing etiquette, I would always carry a couple copies in my vest. I would walk up to the offender with it in my hand and politely say "I have something that might interest you". They always take it, sometimes they would shout an obscenity at me as I walked away, but it got the point across. Who knows it may even have done some good.


----------



## ross_scott (Nov 18, 2010)

Couple of weeks ago I had a couple of germans turn up where I was fishing for trout they asked me if there was anywhere they could fish so I told em a few spots to politely drop the hint that my spot had no more room. They saw the fish I was trying to catch as the water was crystal clear. So they asked me if they could have a fish there I said no as I was fishing it so please find somewhere else they went away to their car then came back with a fly fishing rod and began trying to fly cast and they had never done it before. I spoke up and said again that I had said they could not fish the small area I was fishing due to only room for one rod and to please move on they would not so I threw them both in the water and threw their rod in with them and left. Went back the next morning and they were still there and had got their rod and reel out of the water they saw me and said YOU AGAIN!!! and very quickly left as they could see I was pissed that they were still there funny thing was I saw a lot of leaders and flies caught up in the trees so I recovered them and put em in my tackle box.


----------



## luckycutter (Nov 25, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I was at one of the local fishing holes,(river) well before light yesterday. I was at the spot waiting for light knowing that people would flock in as the day came together. So its about 20 minutes after dawn when a bobber goes whizzing over my head, some old guy had set up directly above my head. On his first cast his bobber went down and he commenced to play the fish completely eliminating me from my hole.
> 
> I was so mad I didnt know what to do. I ended up stuffing my things in my pack and leaving that hole. Would cutting his like and taking the fish for myself have been realistic? I felt like doing that and rolling his pickup over him and the river bank. . . I might add that there where many hundreds of yards of open river below me and above me...
> 
> :censored:


 

There are a few things I know about the locals in that area. If you piss off the wrong people their friends can make living up there unbearable. The sad truth is that in Oregon there are a lot of trouble spots for fishing, mostly because some people are asses. There is one hole near Lebanon where a couple of idiots were shooting at each other over the right to fish there. Sometimes it is best to hold your ground and some times it is best to walk away and find a new place depending on the circumstances. I have been to places on coastal rivers where a couple of the locals declare entire stretches of the river and get pissed when you arrive even though there is plenty of room. I have also been late to arrive at other places and people volunteered to make room for me and we all had a good time even when the catching was slow. 

You could/should try to be civil when explaining fishing etiquette to him.What he did was also put you at risk as you would be in the way of errant hook setting. Sometimes a conversation and a shared cup of coffee can go a long way. If that does not work a couple of well places fresh cow pies higher on the bank will encourage him to move on. I know cow pies are prolific in that area.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 25, 2010)

I like the cow pie idea. I could litter the whole bluff with them haha.

Yea, being in a small town, I am VERY hesitant to get serious with anyone. I had a small altercation about a week ago in the woods. Guy flipped his truck in the road, i went to ask if I could help, he had an attitude, I got an attitude, he started punk pushing me, i asked him if that was all his ##### ass had, he pushed me again and kicked me in the head, I told him he could do that ##### #### all the way down the mountain. I never raised my hand, he eventually wanted to be my friend. BUT, Il be damned if Im gonna have people popping my tires, screwing with my property, calling me out in town etc and I know from experience, if you beat a punk down, they will BE SURE to get revenge ANY way they can. . .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 29, 2016)

I once saw a guy catch a fresh water ling, also known as burbot or poor mans lobster. He was scared when he saw it as I watched him melt the line with his cigarette.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 29, 2016)

Had a similar thing happen last Spring. I was fishing about 18" off the bottom and a guy comes along and casts a spinner right where I was fishing. I asked him to move and he said I was fishing on the bottom and he was fishing on the top (The lake was only 6' deep at that point.) I promptly reeled in my line and waited for him to cast again, then cast right over him and hooked his line. Got both lines nice and fouled up. He moved on after that.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2016)

056 kid said:


> I like the cow pie idea. I could litter the whole bluff with them haha.
> 
> Yea, being in a small town, I am VERY hesitant to get serious with anyone. I had a small altercation about a week ago in the woods. Guy flipped his truck in the road, i went to ask if I could help, he had an attitude, I got an attitude, he started punk pushing me, i asked him if that was all his ##### ass had, he pushed me again and kicked me in the head, I told him he could do that ##### #### all the way down the mountain. I never raised my hand, he eventually wanted to be my friend. BUT, Il be damned if Im gonna have people popping my tires, screwing with my property, calling me out in town etc and I know from experience, if you beat a punk down, they will BE SURE to get revenge ANY way they can. . .


 Your a better chap than me, I'm tame until you put hands on me then I see red.


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 3, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> I once saw a guy catch a fresh water ling, also known as burbot or poor mans lobster. He was scared when he saw it as I watched him melt the line with his cigarette.


Eelpout is what we call them, ugly as all hell but they do taste good. Strangest fish out there, they'll wrap around your arm when you pull them in like a snake.


----------

